

Amount of money SF saved last month using uberPOOL - aaronorosen
http://blog.aaronorosen.com/amount-of-money-sf-saved-using-uberpool-over-last-month/

======
minimaxir
Not a good heuristic, or even a remotely-close estimate. Most people aren't
tweeting promos.

You're also using the Search API, which in my experience delivers far fewer
results than you would expect.

~~~
aaronorosen
Of course, this is only people who tweeted this obviously. Though I think it
provides some interesting data points...

